

Propaganda Posters of the Chinese Space Program (1962-2003) - lermontov
http://www.openculture.com/2015/01/vintage-posters-of-the-chinese-space-program-1962-2003.html

======
dredmorbius
I picked up a Chinese propaganda poster calendar a few years back. All the
smiling chubby babies...

